# Clavier azerty Macintosh plus



## Furo (23 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour, je viens de récupérer un Macintosh Plus, je retire les touches, je nettoie et je le remonte
Mais, quand je teste le clavier, des touches sont inversés 
Ex: quand on tape B on a un V, X= W etc…pourtant j’ai bien remis en place v

ici j’ai voulu écrire WXCVBN


----------



## Invité (23 Septembre 2021)

En majuscules ?


----------



## Furo (23 Septembre 2021)

non, normalement ,en minuscule


----------



## Invité (23 Septembre 2021)

ben sur un Mac un peu plus moderne, chez moi ça donne (pour la dernière ligne du clavier)

<wxcvbn

t'aurais pas décalé d'un doigt sur la gauche ?


----------



## Furo (23 Septembre 2021)

C’est bizarre je viens de tester textview (Traitement de texte) et ça marche nickel


----------



## woz86 (24 Septembre 2021)

J’ai déjà rencontré ce problème une fois, mais je n’ai plus eu de soucis depuis.


----------



## gpbonneau (24 Septembre 2021)

Furo a dit:


> Bonjour, je viens de récupérer un Macintosh Plus, je retire les touches, je nettoie et je le remonte
> Mais, quand je teste le clavier, des touches sont inversés
> Ex: quand on tape B on a un V, X= W etc…pourtant j’ai bien remis en place v
> 
> ici j’ai voulu écrire WXCVBN


C'est certainement à cause du système qui est installé sur ta disquette, un système minimum pour tenir sur une disquette 800k en plus des applis ...
Le clavier qu'affiche "Clavier" sur ta photo est celui du Macintosh 128k sans pavé numérique.





Il manque certainement la bonne ressource dans le système sur ta disquette. Il n'empèche que le mapping du clavier est bon dans un éditeur de texte...

Avec un 6.0.7 complet (sur HD par exemple) "Clavier" affiche bien le clavier complet :


----------

